# NF's Favorite Movie: RESULTS



## martryn (May 14, 2013)

I'm a fucking lazy mother fucker, and am only now getting around to doing this as a result of the giant survey I conducted at the beginning of 2012.  With that in mind, you won't see movies like The Avengers or The Hobbit or Django Unchained on this list.  Sorry.  Those came out after the survey closed.

List was generated by asking the top ten movies of users and assigning a value for their rankings.  Their #1 movie was worth 10 points, their #10 movie worth a single point.  It took forever, but finally a definite top 100 emerged, requiring at least 16 total points to make the list.  The weakest movie had to have been voted on at least twice, with movie #100 being two individual's #8 movie of all time.  In the case of a tie in points, I'd decide that based on how many lists the movie made first, and then on the highest score.  In the previous example, movie #100, #99, and #98 all scored 16 points, but #100 and #99 only had two votes, and #98 had three, and movie #99 was someone's #1 film, so I ranked it higher.

Before we jump in, I want to mention a few films that almost or should have made the top 100.  These films made several lists but didn't accumulate enough points to crack the top 100 movies.

Honorable Mentions

*American Psycho (2000)*



Based on the novel by Bret Easton Ellis, American Psycho stars Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman, a yuppie with a rapidly diminishing grasp on his sanity, who gradually succumbs to the immoral desires guiding him toward rape and murder, all the while attempting to maintain the persona of the successful investment banker that he is.  Christian Bale honestly makes this film work.  Ellis has had several of his other books, with related themes, also made into films, and none have worked quite so well as this one.  Bale is so intense in all of his scenes, you know that if the movie, at any point, loses focus on him, everything falls apart.  The film is directed by Mary Harron, who hasn't really done anything else of note, and also stars a fantastic Willem Dafoe.

*martryn's personal score: 85/100*

*Se7en (1995)*



Brad Pitt has trouble making a bad movie.  Course, when you're teamed up with David Fincher...  Se7en follows two detectives as they track down a serial killer who themes his murders after the seven deadly sins.  Brad Pitt plays the young, hot-headed cop, and Morgan Freeman is the older black cop about to retire.  The similarities with Lethal Weapon end there, as a buddy cop film this is not.  Each of the murder victims are killed in unique and grotesque ways, and in 1995, when my parents rented this film, I was not allowed to watch the entire thing.  I won't spoil the ending ("What's in the box!?") if you don't already know how it ends, but this movie is proof that Kevin Spacey can easily play the bad guy.

*martryn's personal score: 88/100*

*Snatch (2000)*



Yet another fantastic Brad Pitt film that just barely missed the cut.  The plot is convoluted, which isn't really a surprise considering it's Guy Ritchie, yet highly entertaining.  Playing Black Ops, whenever I'd earn the Attack Dogs killstreak, I'd always say into the mic, "Dags.  Do ya like dags?"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a_ATxfEuLU[/YOUTUBE]

Movie is hilarious, though, and marks probably the last non-shit movie Jason Statham ever made.  It also has a lot of other familiar faces, like Vinnie Jones, Benicio del Toro, and  Stephen Graham.  

*martryn's personal score: 92/100*​
EDIT:  Oh, obviously more to come.  Chill out.  You've waited this long.

EDIT 2:  And if you're doing an image search looking for a movie poster for Snatch, be sure to turn your Safe Search back on.  Or search for more than just "Snatch".


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2013)

This is my favorite part:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEZK7mJoPLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2013)

As expected NF has shit tastes. And lol at typical Bateman selection. Very disappointing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2013)

^those films missed out top 100.

We were just discussing this the other day. Interested to see if Lion King really won no 1.


----------



## martryn (May 14, 2013)

> As expected NF has shit tastes. And lol at typical Bateman selection. Very disappointing.



These were the ones that didn't make the top 100.  Are you saying that they should have, because it looks like you're saying one thing but your tone implies you mean another.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2013)

Suzuku is a hipster, nothing's ever good enough.


----------



## James Bond (May 14, 2013)

Something typical will be number 1 like Godfather Part 2


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2013)

It won't be my fault if it is.


----------



## James Bond (May 14, 2013)

Rukia said:


> It won't be my fault if it is.



It will be Parallax's fault


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Something typical will be number 1 like Godfather Part 2


Which is crazy, considering the first one's superior.


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> ^those films missed out top 100.
> 
> We were just discussing this the other day. Interested to see if Lion King really won no 1.





martryn said:


> These were the ones that didn't make the top 100.  Are you saying that they should have, because it looks like you're saying one thing but your tone implies you mean another.


I was trolled by the thread title and tl;dr OP.


----------



## martryn (May 14, 2013)

I started the post for 100-96, but was interrupted by my wife, so I'll try to finish it and post it tonight.  I want to get one or two posts a day in here of new movies, to facilitate discussion.


----------



## Ae (May 14, 2013)

Someone already did it for you


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Which is crazy, considering the first one's superior.



you're wrong

but that's ok


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

> Someone already did it for you



Poorly.  Without pictures and stats and shit.  That's fucking boring.  See how lame that thread was?


----------



## Grape (May 15, 2013)

martryn said:


> Poorly.  Without pictures and stats and shit.  That's fucking boring.  See how lame that thread was?




Yes, especially in comparison to a thread titled "Results" that only contains films that didn't crack the top 100 bubble and has arrived in the most timely of fashions.


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

> Yes, especially in comparison to a thread titled "Results" that only contains films that didn't crack the top 100 bubble and has arrived in the most timely of fashions.



These threads typically don't go anywhere because of a lack of appreciation from members that don't actually contribute anything to the forums.  Third post was a complaint on the shit tastes of NF members.  I can't say I entirely disagree.  

Regardless, I'd rather something be half finished and enjoyable to read than be completed and not be worth reading.


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

*#100 - The Prince of Egypt (1998)*

​
The first film ever released by DreamWorks, this animated retelling of the Book of Exodus stars the voice talents of Val Kilmer as Moses and the incredibly talented Ralph Fiennes as Ramses, but the voice talents go on.  Michelle Pfeiffer, Sandra Bullock, Jeff Goldblum, Patrick Stewart, Danny Glover, etc etc  This film demonstrated that DreamWorks could hold it's own against Disney, and was wildly entertaining despite being a familiar story with religious roots.

*martryn's personal score: 71/100*

*#99 - A.I. Artificial Intelligence*

​
This Spielberg film features the child acting of Haley Joel Osment as an android that looks like a young child.  The android, David, is abandoned by his human parents after their child recovers from a life-threatening disease, and teams up with Jude Law, portraying a prostitute android named Gigolo Joe.  Stanley Kubrick was initially interested in directing, but kept delaying the project because he didn't think a child star would be able to accurately portray David, and Osment, being only 12/13 when this movie was filmed, did a fantastic job in his role.  The movie also contains a lot of cameos from actors such as Robin Williams, Chris Rock, and Ben Kingsley.  For the most part, though, it felt as if the film didn't know where it wanted to go.  It's based on a short story, _Super-Toys Last All Summer Long_, by Brian Aldiss, his only real work of note.  In my opinion Spielberg didn't know how to end the film and thought, fuck it, let's just throw some aliens in there.  If the script were closer to the short story perhaps we wouldn't have that problem.  By far the best part of the film, though, is Teddy, the growling, artificial intelligence teddy bear.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDgecjYaCCA[/YOUTUBE]​
*martryn's personal score: 69/100*

*#98 - The Truman Show (1998)*

​
An interesting concept for a film first pioneered in a 1989 episode of the Twilight Zone, The Truman Show stars Jim Carrey as the titular character, Truman Burbank, who lives his entire life under constant surveillance, the star of a reality show that he doesn't realize that he's on.  A fantastic concept which I think isn't quite executed to the degree in which you'd hope.  Several interesting concepts that should have been explored were left unmentioned, and the film ends leaving us guessing what's next for Truman Burbank, which itself could have been an interesting film. 

*martryn's personal score: 79/100* 

*#97 - No Country for Old Men (2007)*

​
Based on a Cormac McCarthy novel, directed by the Coen brothers, and starring Tommy Lee Jones, Josh Brolin, and Javier Bardem in his breakout role, No Country rightly deserved to win an Academy Award for Best Picture.  The film features a man trying to escape pursuit by a hitman after finding a large sum of cash in a briefcase, while an older sheriff tries to make sense of the whole thing.  Anton Chigurh is already regarded as being one of the greatest villains of all time, and the film offers us no real resolution to the chaotic events that transpire.  Tommy Lee Jones' character, Ed Tom Bell, barely appears on screen with Bardem, and doesn't have any scenes with Brolin.  In fact, the brief encounters between the three main cast members really create the impression of three separate stories being told simultaneously, as no two of them are ever in frame together.  Truly a remarkable movie, and it's a real shame it sits down at #97.

*martryn's personal score: 85/100*

*#96 - The Hangover Part II (2011)*

​
The first real comedy on the list is also one of the most recent films on the list.  It's also the first sequel on the list.  Starring Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, and Zach Galifianakis (one of the hardest last names to fucking spell), this film features the return of the "wolf pack" from the previous movie.  Just as outrageous as the original, the film contains one of the greatest chase scenes of all time.  It does everything a successful sequel should do: it made more money, it upped the stakes, and it made the appropriate references to the first film.  Considering that this franchise is sorta a rip-off of Dude, Where's My Car, you have to give it some credit for being legitimately funny. 

*martryn's personal score: 71/100*


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2013)

_The Hangover Part II_ 

Topping _No Country_, _Truman_ and _The Prince of Egypt_


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

Hangover 2 topped NCFOM. Oh man Para gonna be mad

But seriously. Truman Show is a classic. I fear how high the original Hangover will be.


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

Well, keep in mind the demographic.  This isn't the best movie, it's the favorite movie.  And the average forum member is in their late teens/early twenties?  It makes sense, after a fashion.  There are a ton of great films that didn't make the list, and a lot of terrible films that did.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Hangover 2 topped NCFOM. Oh man Para gonna be mad
> 
> But seriously. Truman Show is a classic. I fear how high the original Hangover will be.


What are you talking about?  Para doesn't even like No Country For Old Men.  He ridicules the film during the weekly NCFOM vs. TWBB discussion.


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

What does TWBB stand for?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2013)

There Will Be Blood.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Wait, it's been this long and these things aren't written up already? Likelihood of this list being complete is pretty much nil.

And this list is gonna provide the lulz. Truman Show, The Prince of Egypt and The Hangover Part *2* LOL.   Ironic we were talking about this just the other day, have a feeling our predictions will not be far off.

I am surprised No Country did not place higher since it is a fairly well known and praised movie, even amongst more casual fans.

Expect me to make fun of every update btw.

EDIT: Forgot to mention AI shaming the list as well. Inb4 Jena says its deep or some shit.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

AI is really deep. Robots have feelings okay.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2013)

I'm not even sure how The Hangover Part II got in, I thought it was massively disliked

smh Hangover part I in the top 25 incoming


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

I can just see it now. Hangover #5. Through a Glass Darkly #fuckouttahere.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

I can't take VBD seriously anymore

Rukia levels of trolling


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2013)

your first mistake was taking VBD seriously in the first place


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2013)

Haha we discussed this not to long ago. My prediction of the top 10 incoming.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

He is right about Hangover 1/2 tho

So overrated and incoherent 

Even Will Ferrel makes more enjoyable comedies 

That's sad


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

My post is 100% serious. If I ever opened an article that said top 100 movies ever, and it began with the movies that are listed here, I would just close it right away. Would not even bother peeking at what was #1.

I'm also sure that Stunna is the reason why Prince of Egypt made the list. He's  super religious and he loves cartoons, he prob gave it the highest vote .


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2013)

VBD taking NF lists seriously 

this isn't the NBA section brah


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

I'm not taking it seriously since I expected the lulz, but it's a great venue to make fun of everyone. I've already rustled jimmies and barely anyone has read the post yet .


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

Prince of Egypt is one of the best Disney/Dreamworks animated films I've seen

I wish animators would do more of that and less Cars or Monsters sequels

And dat godly Val Kilmer voice 

Last good movie I've seen him in is Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and this

I think he was in the Missing too


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

The World said:


> Prince of Egypt is one of the best Disney/Dreamworks animated films I've seen
> 
> I wish animators would do more of that and less Cars or Monsters sequels
> 
> ...



Sure, I'd agree. But I could care less about animated disney films, and does dreamworks even have any notable animated films outside of their CG stuff?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

I can't be rustled with Miami on fire


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

Prince of Egypt had nice animation. That's about it for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

I hope a Naruto or Dragonball movie makes it, it would probably be too lowbrow though


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

Give it to John Carpenter 

Make it rated R

A dark Nardo

With henge/bunshin rape and gruesome violence in the ninja world

Orochimaru the child molester morphs into The Thing


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2013)

the only bad opinion that VBD has expressed was for the Truman Show

yeah it's not the greatest but it's still a very good film :|


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

Jim Carrey's best along with Eternal Sunshine


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

> I hope a Naruto or Dragonball movie makes it, it would probably be too lowbrow though



I hope Pokemon the First movie makes it. Most heart wrenching film since Schindler's List.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

It has to end with a Pikachu and Ash double suicide or else it won't get a single tear from me


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Parallax said:


> the only bad opinion that VBD has expressed was for the Truman Show
> 
> yeah it's not the greatest but it's still a very good film :|




I never called it bad, but the love for it baffles me. It's the typical film that relies entirely on premise to drive the movie, the delivery of it isn't powerful at all, and there is nothing really well written or acted about it. Not to mention the whole thing is utterly ridiculous and over dramatic toward the end. 

Maybe it's a 6/10 for me. Prince of Egypt is better tbh.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I hope Pokemon the First movie makes it. Most heart wrenching film since Schindler's List.




My dad went with me to see it. I think back and wonder what must have went through his head. He was probably so lost since there is close to no exposition in that movie. Poor guy went through so much sacrifice to raise me


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2013)

you're utterly ridciulous and over dramatic


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

oh, Martyn maybe if you can, could you list what the highest vote was for a movie and who made the vote? Those are always the best things about these list.

ie

Prince of Egypt 
Highest vote - #1 Stunna (because hes jewish)


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

I remember dragging my mother when I was younger to see that tripe

I don't think she stayed awake 

I also remember dragging my mother to see Episode 1 and 3

My anticipation and excitement crumbling all around me 

I put her through so much


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> oh, Martyn maybe if you can, could you list what the highest vote was for a movie and who made the vote? Those are always the best things about these list.
> 
> ie
> 
> ...



Wait so Stunna is a jewish christian?


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

Jewish, Black, likes musical. The kid really makes life hard for himself.


----------



## Grape (May 15, 2013)

inb4 2001 isn't top 50.



Violent By Design said:


> I never called it bad, but the love for it baffles me. It's the typical film that relies entirely on premise to drive the movie, the delivery of it isn't powerful at all, and there is nothing really well written or acted about it. Not to mention the whole thing is utterly ridiculous and over dramatic toward the end.
> 
> Maybe it's a 6/10 for me.




It's really just pretentious. 

I forgot this is the type of thread that riles ol' VBD up


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Are you kidding? This is like Christmas for me. Couldn't be more happier we're getting this thread (though I predict it will be discontinued around the 80s.)

Can't wait to comment on Lilo & Stitch, Ali, War Horse and Ironman coming up next.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2013)

I'm not Jewish you dorks.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

War Horse? We all know Stunna probably voted for that


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

> oh, Martyn maybe if you can, could you list what the highest vote was for a movie and who made the vote? Those are always the best things about these list.
> 
> ie
> 
> ...



I actually would do this on request, if I kept track of who contributed what points.  Prince of Egypt got two votes, and both listed it as the #3 movies on their members lists.  A.I. beat that because it was someone's second favorite movie of all time.  Hangover Part II beat those because it made it on 3 lists, including being someone's second favorite.  

You have to remember that there were probably 14 year old asshats voting on these films.  I can't remember what my favorite movie was when I was 14, but it surely wasn't the same as it is now.  To be fair, I'll post my current top 10 films, so you'll know where I'm coming from:

1. Empire Strikes Back
2. Black Swan
3. The Fellowship of the Ring
4. Amadeus
5. Leon
6. Return of the King
7. The Man Who Knew Too Little
8. Princess Mononoke
9. SLC Punk
10. Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal

And here's a link to my Criticker profile: Whatever it is

I encourage all movie fans or cinema buffs to check out Criticker.  I've used it religiously for six years.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2013)

AI was someone's favorite movie of all-time?  I seem to remember Taleran really enjoys it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

I might check out Criticker. Mainly just so i can get some good recommendations from there.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2013)

martryn said:


> 1. Empire Strikes Back
> *2. Black Swan
> 3. The Fellowship of the Ring*
> 4. Amadeus
> ...



Fuck yes.

Do you still interact with CMX on Criticker? 

Haven't updated mine in years......


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

*#95 - Casino (1995)*

​
Casino is Martin Scorsese at the height of his prowess, and stars the unbelievable talent of Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, and Sharon Stone.  The movie is based on real-life events that transpired, which makes the movie all the more entertaining as you know of it's strong basis in fact.  Scorsese and De Niro had worked together on several movies prior to this one, and this marks the last film they made together.  It also is the fifth highest ranking movie of all time in terms of how often FUCK is said.

*#94 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part II (2011)*

​
It's pretty obvious that at least one Harry Potter film was going to make the list, and this is it.  As the highest grossing Harry Potter film, the end of the franchise, and the highest grossing movie of 2011, it makes sense that Deathly Hallows Part II would be that film.  The eighth Harry Potter movie in the franchise, this film features an abundance of Ralph Fiennes.  It's also action packed.  Unfortunately this film suffers from using the child actors as adults in the ending sequence, which, if you're like me, probably left a really sour taste in your mouth.  Still, it's Harry Potter, who has been wildly popular over the years, and this movie is both entertaining and popular. 

*martryn's personal score: 84/100*

*#93 - The Thing (1982)*

​
John Carpenter will have his name forever attached to this horror classic starring Kurt Russel.  Also starring Mr. Diabeetus himself, Wilford Brimley, and the ever impressive Keith David, The Thing works as a highly claustrophobic horror film on the same level as Alien did a few years before.  There is no escape from the creature, as the action takes place in Antarctica, and there are no real weapons with with to combat the beast.  Worse yet is the fact that you're not really sure who you can trust.  While not a commercial success at the time of release, The Thing went on to become a cult classic that eventually spawned a prequel film, that while satisfyingly accurate, failed to entertain or scare at the same level as the original.  

*martryn's personal score: 78/100*

*#92 - The Sixth Sense (1999)*

​
Widely and accurately cited as M. Night Shyamalan's best film, the Sixth Sense is the second film on our list to star a young Haley Joel Osment.  Poor kid went to shit after making Second Hand Lions.  Bruce Willis plays child psychologist Dr. Malcolm Crowe who is helping Cole Sear (Osment), a boy who can "see dead people."  You have to, again, give Osment a lot of credit for being able to perform at such a young age, and it's no surprise he starred in a lot of films as a child.  If you haven't seen the film, I won't spoil the ending for you, but it's likely someone already has, so you should just see the fucking film.  It's pretty good.

*martryn's personal score: 81/100*

*#91 - City of God (2002)*

​
I can't comment too much on this film, as it's the first on the list I haven't seen, but not for lack of trying.  It is widely regarded as being the best film to come out of Brazil in a very long time.  It is my personal belief that if I, or many of our other members have seen the movie, it would be much, much higher on these lists.  A ruthless crime drama featuring the youth of a favela in Rio de Janeiro, the film totes excellent cinematography and was nominated for four academy awards, losing it's chance to win Best Foreign Picture to compete in the other categories.  I'm a bit ashamed to have not seen this yet, but I'm glad that the film made the list.


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2013)

> Do you still interact with CMX on Criticker?



I don't.  I didn't think to look for him there, actually.  Now that you mention it, though, I might see if he's active there, and maybe send him a PM to let him know that he's missed.  I do miss the guy.  Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2013)

_Deathly Hallows Part II_


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

The Thing is the most romantic movie since Titanic

City of God is really low, expected it to be higher since it's one of the more well known films.

Deathly Hallows pt 2 tho..


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

harry potter swag


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

I'm just gonna say it. City of God is overrated.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2013)

I like City of God.  Good film.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2013)

I really like the film too but it's said to be the best movie of the decade and it's at best top 20 material.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2013)

The Thing should be higher.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I really like the film too but it's said to be the best movie of the decade and it's at best top 20 material.



any movie that is in a top 20 decade list will have people who claim it is the best movie of the decade . how many movies do you think came out just with in the last decade?


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2013)

martryn said:


> I don't.  I didn't think to look for him there, actually.  Now that you mention it, though, I might see if he's active there, and maybe send him a PM to let him know that he's missed.  I do miss the guy.  Fucking hilarious.



I think he is still active. He last rated a few Asian films in March.


----------



## Grape (May 15, 2013)

I think he showed up to Film Club once. I thought it was a troll, but who knows :S


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2013)

That was Huey.


----------

